# 7-27 Kenya's "Gotcha" Day



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Today marks the one year anniversary of me and Kenya! I got her one year ago today from Julie Richards-Mostosky. Many people know her as "Chopper".

We did a lot this year. Eight new titles/certificates. We tried rally, pet therapy, herding, and agility.

I am working on a video with some clips, but here are some of my favorite pics from this past year:

First week "home" (at the cottage, actually)









Suffice to say we bonded instantly









She never gave me any trouble with the cats









Perhaps her favorite toy yet









Zoomies around the yard are a common occurance









"No dogs on the couch" rule very quickly abolished in favor of such cuteness









Common expressions


















Loving her big little brother









Self-explanatory









Rally match
















Head shots


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy Gotcha day Kenya!







It's my 22nd wedding anniversary today too!!!


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

Happy B'day Kenya! Did she get a present?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a busy ride you two have been on for the past year!







Congrats on gotcha-ing such a great girl, look what you have to look forward to in the next year! The pic of Kenya and Coke is adorable
Happy 22nd, to Dena and Keefers momma!!!







I celebrated my 22nd on May 28!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy Gotcha Day, Kenya!







July 27th is a great day--is my B'day.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: caligirl07Happy B'day Kenya! Did she get a present?


Are you kidding me? She is spoiled rotten almost every day! hehe. She did not get a present b/c money is tight - my landlord is going on vacation and being the nice person I am, I paid him rent two weeks early despite the fact that I get paid on the first of the month (when rent is due). She did get a new dog backpack a few weeks ago. Today we took a long walk by ourselves (left Coke at home). I cleaned out DH's Blazer and found a big stuffy toy in the back so I let her and Coke rip it apart.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day Kenya. You couldn't have found a better home to land in.

And







Liesje for having such a busy, wonderful first year. You guys make a terrific team!


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day! Sounds like she had a great day! Nuthin better than a nice long walk with Ma, followed by a good round of stufficide.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day!! she is gorgeous and looks like you have done such an awesome job with her! congrats to you both


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Gotcha Day pretty girl!!!!!


----------

